# Bong Soo Han?



## arnisador (Mar 2, 2002)

What is Bong Soo Han doing these days?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 3, 2002)

He has an official site.

Magazine covers featuring Bong Soo Han.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2003)

There's an interview with him in the July 2003 issue of _Martial Art_.


----------

